# Glass Betta?!?!?!?



## CjRager89 (Aug 12, 2010)

Was browing through AB tonight....CLEAR betta!! Have you guys seen anything like this before???

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1285317069


----------



## dipsydoodlenoodle (Mar 3, 2010)

She looks like a celophane to me.


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

Oooh she's purty! <3


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Yeah, not that rare actually. Have a CT girlie like that myself.


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

Personally I don't really like the look (no offense DH!) but they aren't that rare. I've seen them a lot on AB..


----------



## Capricorn (Sep 4, 2010)

Yeah, looks like a cellophane.. I have two of them. <3 

Might be labeled as "glass" to get more people to view the auction, though. You see it on ebay all the time, people label something as "rare" just to get people to look.


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

nochoramet said:


> Personally I don't really like the look (no offense DH!) but they aren't that rare. I've seen them a lot on AB..


 Same here. :-?


----------



## CjRager89 (Aug 12, 2010)

just thought it was neat looking, first time i have seen one. rather ugly in my opinion lol.


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Ahh, the lovely cellophane....one of my favorites <3 Haha, I have a Cellophane CT boy  They're not all THAT uncommon, but a little rarer then most.


----------



## zelilaa (Jul 31, 2010)

you guys think cellophanes are ugly? D: My betta is a cellophane.. and hes the sweetest, meanest, smartest, BULLY ever


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I like them, though a nice opque white is the most amazing (along with blacks, dragons, marbles, pure reds, cambodians, pure blue, ok never mind...I love them all!!!).


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

No I don't think they're ugly, it's just not my favorite color, ya know? I'm sorry I didn't want to offend anyone who actually has one! Don't take it that way please!


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

I love cellos  I have a marble cellophane PK boy and a boy who's pastel/cellophane-ish. 

They're my favourite coloring


----------



## CjRager89 (Aug 12, 2010)

nochoramet said:


> No I don't think they're ugly, it's just not my favorite color, ya know? I'm sorry I didn't want to offend anyone who actually has one! Don't take it that way please!


same here, just thought it was.....different. thats why i posted


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

Well we all have favorites, that's why there's such a wide variety of colors!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

MrVampire181 said:


> I like them, though a nice opque white is the most amazing (along with blacks, dragons, marbles, pure reds, cambodians, pure blue, ok never mind...I love them all!!!).


Of course you do! lol


----------



## Alex09 (Aug 9, 2010)

Not that clear. THIS is as transparent as it gets:








A true glass betta would be amazing lol


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Are those glass catfish?


----------



## Sarada (May 11, 2010)

I love my cellophane male


----------



## Alex09 (Aug 9, 2010)

dramaqueen said:


> Are those glass catfish?


Yup. My LFS has them and they're amazing. Id love to get some but they need to be kept in schools and my 10 gal isnt big enough :'( They're supposed to be picky when it comes to food and water too.

As for cellophane bettas, I LOVE fish that have the transparent edging on their fins. Especially the red ones


----------



## dipsydoodlenoodle (Mar 3, 2010)

I love celophanes, I saw one in the LFS a while ago and wanted to take him home...however he had a bent spine and that specific LFS aren't the most healthy. He was gorgous. He's the only one I've seen.

I'm looking to get a female celophane for my sorority though 

TBH I love all betta colours but I prefer the lighter coloured ones


----------

